# Honda HRC216HXA bent blade after hitting rock?



## Lehninger (12 mo ago)

First time poster here.

I feel I scored a pretty good deal on a Honda HRC216HXA commercial mower off Facebook Marketplace. Snagged it for $400. Prior owner stated that it was mechanically flawless, other than a bent blade sustained from a rock strike. I inspected the mower in the dark of his apartment and did not attempt to start the engine inside or outside (-30F where I am in Alaska), but there was good compression by feel and the mower looked really clean otherwise. So I bought it.

The mower blade must have really took a massive hit given the severity of the bend. The tip of the bent blade contacts the ground even. I have already replaced the blade with Honda OEMs. My question is - are there other things I should inspect/replace when a blade takes a hit like this? I am able to rotate the spindle with what feels like normal resistance and there does not appear to be any other damage.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

If it still runs then chances are it's ok with just the blade change. Sometimes if you hit something hard enough with a mower is can break the flywheel key which throws out the timing and it won't start. That might cause it to be difficult to pull over or kick back however.

Also make sure the centre spindle isn't bent or cracked. Otherwise if it starts and runs fine you should be ok.


----------



## Lehninger (12 mo ago)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> If it still runs then chances are it's ok with just the blade change. Sometimes if you hit something hard enough with a mower is can break the flywheel key which throws out the timing and it won't start. That might cause it to be difficult to pull over or kick back however.
> 
> Also make sure the centre spindle isn't bent or cracked. Otherwise if it starts and runs fine you should be ok.


Thanks for the information. I was able to get it outside and start it up today. It started easily on the first pull but vibrated like an unbalanced load in the washing machine. Ended up pulling the engine and it looks like the spindle itself is bent. Is it cost effective to replace these or just buy a new engine, which retails about $420.


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

Is the spindle you are referring to the end of the crankshaft? A strike like that can result in a bent crank. If the crankshaft is bent, then buy the new engine.


----------



## Lehninger (12 mo ago)

Monocot Master said:


> Is the spindle you are referring to the end of the crankshaft? A strike like that can result in a bent crank. If the crankshaft is bent, then buy the new engine.


That is correct, it is the crankshaft. Yes it sounds like that would be more cost/time effective. Thank you.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Dang. That is some intense damage.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

That's unfortunate. Changing a motor on a mower is very easy however. You win some you loose some. Mower is still in good shape so if you change the motor you'll have a good mower.

You could look out for a Honda mower someone is selling that's rotten with good engine. Might get it for cheap.


----------



## Lehninger (12 mo ago)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> That's unfortunate. Changing a motor on a mower is very easy however. You win some you loose some. Mower is still in good shape so if you change the motor you'll have a good mower.
> 
> You could look out for a Honda mower someone is selling that's rotten with good engine. Might get it for cheap.


Appreciate the guidance. It was pretty easy to pull the engine and I've started searching for a replacement. Hopefully there are no other expensive repairs needed or I should have just bought a new mower from the beginning.


----------



## Lehninger (12 mo ago)

Providing a little bit of closure for this thread.

Turns out my local Honda dealer was unable to get a replacement engine. Apparently they have an order stuck in a barge container somewhere lost since May 2021 and have not been able to get any orders filled since.

So I order a new crankshaft and gaskets from Boats.com. Cost for parts was about $200 and a new engine would have cost $375 (or infinite if if couldn't be bought). Also purchased the shop manual, flywheel puller, and torque wrenches to get the job done. The crankshaft was bent but there was no other internal damage I could tell. The repair took my about 2 weeks in my spare time, but really I estimate less than 8 hours or so total time since I sort of just puts around and have a busy work schedule. I don't think I could have done it without the shop manual.

Engine started literally first pull and runs smoothly. Glad to have a nice working Honda now. The idle governor is miscalibrated so it idles at working RPM, but I can adjust that.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Congrats!


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Fantastic!


----------

